# Japan PCC in sealed envelope



## yellowpuppy (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi,

We just received my husbands PCC letter for Japan from the japanese consulate. It has come in a sealed envelope that says "must be opened by addressee only" and its addressed to the Australian High Commission. 

Our immigration application is an online one and so far all documents have been uploaded to the Immiaccount (infact, they categorically ask you not to send any documents by mail to them).

Has anyone been in a similar situation before? Not sure what we should do. We've already been assigned a CO but they never respond to emails.

Thanks!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I have never seen such a situation. My thought would be - if I were in your shoes - is to take it to the HC, ask them to unseal it and certify it, then you can scan it and upload it to your application


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Exactly what you said expatriate. Before online applications it was normal to get pcc & medical in a sealed envelope which was mailed to CO. Not seen it in a while but assume the same still stands, they open it and see it is genuine and not tampered with then you upload it.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

_shel , I feel, *yellowpuppy* should mail it to CO team by collecting one of the DIBP offices. Last year , I have seen one forum member has given the present address and CO's address and Japan embassy sent PCC copies to both addresses.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Probably right. Wouldn't want to take risk of them not accepting it because it was opened then he would need to get another. 

Email the person back who asked you to get it for the correct address. If they are happy for you to open they will say so, if not they'll give you an address.


----------



## McJim (Nov 29, 2013)

We also received PCC in sealed envelopes from the Japanese Police office in Osaka and it said should be opened by the Australian Immigration authority. We did not care about that and just opened them all and uploaded online. That was 2 months ago and we got our direct visa with no problems or whatsoever.
So my advice is open and upload it on your online account.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

yellowpuppy said:


> Hi,
> 
> We just received my husbands PCC letter for Japan from the japanese consulate. It has come in a sealed envelope that says "must be opened by addressee only" and its addressed to the Australian High Commission.
> 
> ...


Hi 
I know its late to ask. But how long does it take for you to obtain Japan PCC. I have advised from japan consulate in Chennai that it will take more than 2 months. Now two months are over and I have not received any feed back yet. Can you share your experience?


----------



## masterBrain (Jun 2, 2015)

I am also in the same situation. My agent told me we have to ask permission from CO before opening them. There is no need to send it via post. 

Just waiting for CO to give permission.


----------



## yellowpuppy (Jun 23, 2014)

Please do not hesitate to contact the chennai consulate and follow up on the status of your PCC. We had been told that it would take minimum 2 months and when we didn't hear from them after that period of time, we contacted them and as it turns out the PCC had been released in just a month. They just hadn't bothered to contact us. 
I did mail the CO asking about breaking the seal and they got back to us promptly enough asking us to please go ahead and open the envelope and scan the document over to them. They seem to be aware of the seal issue with the Japan PCC so it should be fine to just go ahead and open it, doesn't hurt to mail them first though.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

yellowpuppy said:


> Please do not hesitate to contact the chennai consulate and follow up on the status of your PCC. We had been told that it would take minimum 2 months and when we didn't hear from them after that period of time, we contacted them and as it turns out the PCC had been released in just a month. They just hadn't bothered to contact us.
> I did mail the CO asking about breaking the seal and they got back to us promptly enough asking us to please go ahead and open the envelope and scan the document over to them. They seem to be aware of the seal issue with the Japan PCC so it should be fine to just go ahead and open it, doesn't hurt to mail them first though.


Hi,
gods grace.. I got call from japan consulate and my PCC is ready. I will go and collect it tomorrow. like mentioned. he said its open only by Aus embassy.. So I will call DIBP and confirm before I open it.
Thank you for your kind reply.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi,
I have submitted Japan pcc by 8 October. now the waiting started. Please someone tell me how long it took for your finalize and grant your case after japan pcc submission.


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted Japan pcc by 8 October. now the waiting started. Please someone tell me how long it took for your finalize and grant your case after japan pcc submission.


Hi . did Co asked to open PCC. I mailed them to request me open the seal and upload, still no revert since 10 days.


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi. What did u do? Similar situation. Called dibp, even they r not sure.awaiting their mail revert.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

rahul1982 said:


> Hi . did Co asked to open PCC. I mailed them to request me open the seal and upload, still no revert since 10 days.


I called DIBP and the lady told me to open scan and send it since I have lodged my application via immi account


----------



## tsingh45 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi,

Just want to know when you applied for japan pcc?

I applied in 2nd feb 2016 but still didn't get any feedback...so just want to know how much time it can take?

Thanks


----------



## tsingh45 (Mar 8, 2016)

yellowpuppy said:


> Hi,
> 
> We just received my husbands PCC letter for Japan from the japanese consulate. It has come in a sealed envelope that says "must be opened by addressee only" and its addressed to the Australian High Commission.
> 
> ...


Hi,

When you applied for japan pcc?

I applied in 2nd feb 2016...when can i expect to get it?

can you please help me?

Regards,
Tirath Singh


----------



## janiva (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi,

I have applied Japan PCC in Chennai on 21-Dec-2015 and got it on 04-Feb-2015.


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur (Mar 10, 2017)

tsingh45 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just want to know when you applied for japan pcc?
> 
> ...


Hi - can you tell me what is the process to apply to Japan PCC?


----------



## dear.shif (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi I am also in a similar situation. Would love to know what you did. Did you open it and upload it or wait till the case officer approved of it? Kindly let me know thanks


----------

